# Frayed Fins on Convict, please help!



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a male convict which I noticed recently has frayed fins. Mostly on the tail fin. I attached pictures. Is it something I need to treat or just watch closely? Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

looks like could be fin rot pimafix should take care if ,if it is fin rot


----------



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

I assume I have to isolate him for that?

btw my water conditions are Ammonia: 0 Nitrite: 0 Nitrate: 20


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What else is in the tank? 
Tank dimensions?
Regular water change amount and frequency?


----------



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

The tank is a 29 gallon... I am in the process of setting up a larger (55 gallon).

Along with the male convict there is a female convict. A red zebra and a blue zebra. I'm aware the zebras get fairly agressive, hence the larger tank I am working on.

So the red zebra is the boss, but he was slightly intimidated by the convict (especially when they spawned) until now. Chicken or the egg? Did the damage come from the red zebra or is he picking on him now because hes beat up looking?

*** heard mixed reviews on melafix or pimafix (mostly bad).


----------



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

I alternate every week between a 25% water change and a 50% change.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can assume it's from aggression. Watch the tank for an hour or so after you turn the lights off at night, without them knowing you're there, you may be able to witness the aggression.
I would remove the zebras.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> You can assume it's from aggression. Watch the tank for an hour or so after you turn the lights off at night, without them knowing you're there, you may be able to witness the aggression.
> I would remove the zebras.


Yep....remove the zebras...not a good combo with convicts anyways. If you have a breeding pair of convicts and they were happy and breeding they would really harass the other fish anyways in such a small tank. I have seen convicts absolutely massacre much larger fish when protecting their young and they will often team up together.

Right now the fish is super stressed and not likely to breed. You need to remove the zebras or the convicts and I would not house them together in a 55g either. If you want to keep the zebras then you need to get the bigger tank for sure.

I would use the pimafix and do plenty of water changes. You would be shocked how quickly fish can heal with fresh clean water.


----------



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Just hope the LFS can take them back after 4 months... Any ideas if they cant?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Most LFS will take them, not all will honor a refund or store credit.
Try craigslist or a local club if not.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Most LFS will take them, not all will honor a refund or store credit.
> Try craigslist or a local club if not.


Yep....in NYC you should have no issues getting rid of them....


----------

